# Newhaven-Dieppe Ferry



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Does anyone know if it is possible to stop over at the Dieppe ferry terminal when arriving at nearly midnight, off the Ferry? 
We would be making an early start, but just need to get our heads down for about 5 hours, before heading south into France.


Aire 1 is closed & Aire 2, has many spaces but usually full up. 


Are there any other options, if we can't park up at the Terminal?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Which are Aires 1 & 2?

Is 1 on the port road and 2 in the town?

If so how long has 1 been closed?

I have seen motorhomes parked up further along the seafront from Aire 2 in the free parking and also in the bus parking next to the town aire.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

It is possible to park up overnight in the area in front of the terminal building, just keep away from the arrival booth lanes.
Come out of dock area, go around the roundabout and head back into port, ideally park on right as you go in.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks John, 
Sounds like a plan. Then we can head off bright & early.


Hi Stanner, Yes Aire 1 is the on the port road. I think it has been closed for some time, certainly a month when we were last there. 
Friends of ours parked on the sea front next to Aire 2, as it was full. They were kept awake by boy racers making lots of noise . 


As they didn't stop at the terminal, I was wondering if it was no longer possible, as it seems a good place to be.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

****,
We drive to a place St Nicolas D'Aliermont,
theres an aire there nice and quiet that time of night it only takes 3 motor homes but is the towns main car park and will be empty that time of night,
and when you wake up, off to the bread shop for you know what,
page 385 in last years all aires,
N49o52.830 E001o13.248 sorry don't know how to do the degrees so its dropped down ;-)
around the docks is noisy,
Misty


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

mistycat said:


> ****,
> 
> and when you wake up, off to the bread shop for you know what,


Didn't know you could get away with in the bread shops over there:surprise:

Try it in Greggs and you get arrested.:wink2:


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Stanner said:


> Didn't know you could get away with in the bread shops over there:surprise:
> 
> Try it in Greggs and you get arrested.:wink2:


Being a Senior Member obviously has it's perks south of La Manche !:grin2:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Can anybody confirm if the 20% discount for over 60s is still applicable on this crossing.
I telephoned 0800 9171201 and the call went to DFDS in France and the nice Lady said Yes. But seemed surprised that I was calling from the UK
I tried the 0800 650100 but it does not seem to work, although it is well advertised.
I also telephoned the 0844 5768836 number which as we know charges, but after far too long, with no answer, I put the call down.
The online rates seem quite good, £180 return, (for 7.5 metre)( £160 for 6.5 metre) but a 20% discount would be much better.
I have also sent an email, but no answer as yet!


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

**** said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to stop over at the Dieppe ferry terminal when arriving at nearly midnight, off the Ferry?
> We would be making an early start, but just need to get our heads down for about 5 hours, before heading south into France.
> 
> Aire 1 is closed & Aire 2, has many spaces but usually full up.
> ...


Aire 1 is having a refurb by the looks of it. Looked nearly complete when we were there 3 weeks ago. The barriers were in place as was the borne, looked like they were finishing the road surface.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

We got the 10% younger ones discount from cc&c better price than there's,

Misty


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

mistycat said:


> We got the 10% younger ones discount from cc&c better price than there's,
> 
> Misty


Thanks, that is another option as we are in the C&CC


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Grath said:


> Can anybody confirm if the 20% discount for over 60s is still applicable on this crossing.
> I telephoned 0800 9171201 and the call went to DFDS in France and the nice Lady said Yes. But seemed surprised that I was calling from the UK
> I tried the 0800 650100 but it does not seem to work, although it is well advertised.
> I also telephoned the 0844 5768836 number which as we know charges, but after far too long, with no answer, I put the call down.
> ...


I have quoted my own post as the page has changed and I didn't want the question to get lost:serious:


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

mistycat said:


> We got the 10% younger ones discount from cc&c better price than there's,
> 
> Misty


£147.00 last two weeks in sept, 6.5 with bike rack,


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

mistycat said:


> £147.00 last two weeks in sept, 6.5 with bike rack,


My £180 was for online quote for 7.5 metre with cycle rack at normal price, shipping out in mid august, and return mid october
If the 20% discount still applies, it would be £144,but it is an if!:serious:
Oh, also good times.
Alternative Dunkerque is from £88 for similar


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

We got the discount on the 0800 917 12 01 number a few weeks ago. I think it goes from UK to France depending on who is 

available. 

We always use this route now, as it's really stress free with a nice aire in Dieppe (new one due to be finished by now)and able 

to overnight if needed at Newhaven. 

But don't tell everyone.................some people still want to go Dover Calais


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Webby1 said:


> We got the discount on the 0800 917 12 01 number a few weeks ago. I think it goes from UK to France depending on who is
> 
> available.
> 
> ...


Thanks Webby1 so the number I rung was right. I just thought the Lady was a little hesitant with the answer, which was yes, the discount was applicable.
Maybe she was not expecting a call from the UK and it took her out of her comfort zone.
Thanks again, it will save about two hours drive each way, from Dunkerque, and for little, or no more, when you take the fuel into consideration:smile2:


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

When we booked a single from Dieppe the phone call was answered in France. I thought you could only get the discount by phoning DFDS directly and it was a bit cheaper than the C&CC price.

The aire by the docks was quite full last Friday morning and also the one at the end of the promenade with construction work still going on. We stayed at Criel Plage, a parking only aire near Le Treport about 22km from Dieppe and an easy drive. We expected to find the roads and port busy with the problems at Calais but it was ok although the 12.30pm ferry was pretty full compared to previous crossings.

Steve


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Grath said:


> Can anybody confirm if the 20% discount for over 60s is still applicable on this crossing.
> I telephoned 0800 9171201 and the call went to DFDS in France and the nice Lady said Yes. But seemed surprised that I was calling from the UK
> I tried the 0800 650100 but it does not seem to work, although it is well advertised.
> I also telephoned the 0844 5768836 number which as we know charges, but after far too long, with no answer, I put the call down.
> ...


The offer is still on their website
http://ldlines.co.uk/offers/dieppe-newhaven
and the French lady said Yes?

I don't get what the problem is?

Did she refuse to take a booking or what?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Stanner said:


> The offer is still on their website
> http://ldlines.co.uk/offers/dieppe-newhaven
> and the French lady said Yes?
> 
> ...


Thanks Homenaway:smile2:

Stanner, Thanks also for posting the link:smile2: I had not found it, but I was patiently waiting for you to post as I remembered you had posted about the discount and I wrongly thought, you were from the area.
I have never said there was a problem, but I was not 100% convinced with the reply from the French Lady and I could not get an answer from the 0844 number, and also no reply to my email:frown2: I did not try to book, as I still need to sort my exact dates and just wanted to confirm the offer was still available! 
Again, Facts gets the answer:smile2: Thanks


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Grath said:


> Thanks Homenaway:smile2:
> 
> Stanner, Thanks also for posting the link:smile2: I had not found it, but I was patiently waiting for you to post as I remembered you had posted about the discount and I wrongly thought, you were from the area.
> I have never said there was a problem, but I was not 100% convinced with the reply from the French Lady and I could not get an answer from the 0844 number, and also no reply to my email:frown2: I did not try to book, as I still need to sort my exact dates and just wanted to confirm the offer was still available!
> Again, Facts gets the answer:smile2: Thanks


I simply picked my crossings/dates then just used that number from that link and didn't have any problems whatsoever.

The agent I spoke to knew just what I was talking about and had made the booking within minutes, you don't even pay the normal telephone booking fee - just the internet price less 20%. My crossing last Sept was only about £20 dearer than Dover - Calais and I was heading down to Charente so easily saved that in mileage.

I have a feeling that concession (as it is ONLY available on that route) must be something to do with the hefty support they get from the Seine Maritime Council who clearly want to keep Dieppe open as a ferry port.

And yes, you are right, a crossing there beats the Dover - Calais hell hands down if you are heading south.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Stanner said:


> I simply picked my crossings/dates then just used that number from that link and didn't have any problems whatsoever.
> 
> The agent I spoke to knew just what I was talking about and had made the booking within minutes, you don't even pay the normal telephone booking fee - just the internet price less 20%. My crossing last Sept was only about £20 dearer than Dover - Calais and I was heading down to Charente so easily saved that in mileage.
> 
> ...


Again, thanks
Our crossing will work out about £40 more than Dover to Dunkerque/Calais. I don't like Calais, far too many possible problems!
We would save about 4 hours driving for the return journey, therefore in reality, NewhavenDieppe would work out cheaper and with less effort!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Grath said:


> Again, thanks
> Our crossing will work out about £40 more than Dover to Dunkerque/Calais. I don't like Calais, far too many possible problems!
> We would save about 4 hours driving for the return journey, therefore in reality, NewhavenDieppe would work out cheaper and with less effort!


Exactly, cost the journey sensibly with the miles saved at 30p/mile and your driving time at the minimum wage and you will be quids in.

The extra cost is not just the price of the diesel, you have to allow for extra wear and tear and not just to the van either.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes, agree as a CPC in Transport Management holder, i am more aware than many about vehicle running costs. However convinience snd preferances also plays a part


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Incidentally, I forgot to mention. I have used the Newhaven/Dieppe crossing many times years with a truck. This was years ago when Stenna operated the service. Previously we had for years used Brittany on both Caen and Cherbourg routes, but money got tight and Dieppe was cheaper.
I hated it as the boats were dirty and seemed like flea pits, so I tried to avoid the night crossings with free cabins to HGV drivers, but I never had a problem as many seem to do with Rouen. 
The route south, was a little messier than from Caen and about the same as Cherbourg, but later Caen and particularly from Cherbourg became much better.
Eventually, we switched back to Brittany.
I was using these crossing for roughly 30 return crossings per year for many years
It's a juggling game, ferry costs against running costs


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Grath said:


> Yes, agree as a CPC in Transport Management holder, i am more aware than many about vehicle running costs.


Unfortunately all too few others appear to and think the diesel is the only extra cost.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Stanner said:


> Unfortunately all too few others appear to and think the diesel is the only extra cost.


Thanks mate


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just to let you know the outcome as far too many never do.
We booked Newhaven / Dieppe, using old fart 20% discount, and the return journey has cost us £147.20
We have just looked at the same day's and similar times on Dover / Dunkerque and it is shownig £150 return. Far too expensive! Earlier this year we paid £88 return.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice one,
luckily still a few years for Old farts discount, so will do with the clubs 10% 
Misty


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes, quite happy with that, as one of the crossings is mid August, and size booked is 7.5 metre:smile2:
Your prices were also v good!

edit
My post above said Dover / Dunkerque at £150 return. Just looked again and it is now showing under £100 and down to about £88 ish return, depending on times.
But we save 4 hours driving on the ferry we have booked, and even more when you take wear and tear and fuel into consideration.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just been looking at Newhaven Dieppe ferry prices, and since the trouble at Calais, prices have more than doubled from the price we paid just a few weeks ago:surprise:


----------



## harrison (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi Graham, books my ferry wed 2nd sept till 24 oct £147 return brilliant thanks for the tip


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

harrison said:


> Hi Graham, books my ferry wed 2nd sept till 24 oct £147 return brilliant thanks for the tip


Hi yes same price as we paid! Well done! sounds good as your van is longer. I booked at 7.5 metre. But as I said earlier, I checked yesterday and prices seem to have doubled.


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

The DFDS and P&O prices have recently risen since the demise of SeaFrance ( cant remember the name at this time in the morning ).

Newhaven is a nice route. An old friend of mine is the Port Manager there. He loves it.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

robbosps said:


> The DFDS and P&O prices have recently risen since the demise of SeaFrance


My ferry. Yes that was what I thought and as expected. It will be supply and demand, with many trucks diverting to this crossing. My booked crossing is now doubled in price from what I paid about three weeks ago.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

It all sounds very nice to some, however for me spending 4 hours on a dirty old ferry has no appeal whatsoever.

cabby


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

cabby said:


> It all sounds very nice to some, however for me spending 4 hours on a dirty old ferry has no appeal whatsoever.
> 
> cabby


That's a bit rich isn't it?....:nerd:
A clearly uninformed view from someone who has never used that route.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

harrison said:


> Hi Graham, books my ferry wed 2nd sept till 24 oct £147 return brilliant thanks for the tip


There are no hydraulic docks at either end of that Newhaven/Dieppe service. We grounded big time due to our long overhang. Though I don't know the state of the tide I'm assuming that it must have been around low water when we came off at Newhaven, a couple of inches lower and we'd have got stuck. Just so you know, Alan.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

erneboy said:


> There are no hydraulic docks at either end of that Newhaven/Dieppe service. We grounded big time due to our long overhang. Though I don't know the state of the tide I'm assuming that it must have been around low water when we came off at Newhaven, a couple of inches lower and we'd have got stuck. Just so you know, Alan.


Alan, they often amend the sailing times on this route to cope with extremes of tide.

.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Good job John. Though it didn't stop us grounding very solidly getting off. Luckily the chassis is the lowest part at the back of our van. Admittedly our overhang is very long, but they saw that.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Newhaven has been my local port since 1972, I have seen various different companies running the ferries for a long time, have used it occasionally as a foot passenger as well to get cheap booze from their own warehouse on the fast ferry.I was not impressed with the standard of boats up to around 5 years ago when we decided that the Tunnel was better suited to our needs.
So yes have used that ferry port, plus a few others.00
Also used the service from Brighton Marina, but that is another story and before you ask, NO I did not use the boat service that ran from the Brighton Pier.:laugh::laugh:


cabby


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

At the end of the day, it is just a ferry, transport to the other side, not a cruise, and the less a person spends on transport, means more to spend on what reslly matters. Each to their own


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Quite agree with you Grath.
Just do not like some plonker telling me that I could not comment when I am more than qualified.00

cabby


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Stanner said:


> That's a bit rich isn't it?....:nerd:
> A clearly uninformed view from someone who has never used that route in the last 5 years.


:wink2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Go past it at least twice a week, still not impressed. Are you trying to prove something.:kiss::kiss:

cabby

Mind you in the current situation I think I would use any ferry that got me where I wanted to be.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I go past the local Tesco but that doesn't mean I know anything about what it's like inside.

However I did travel on the said ferry last year and it wasn't dirty - far from it.

At least the toilets worked, unlike the last time I travelled (sans m/home) on the Chunnel.

Come to think of it that WAS dirty, wish I hadn't gone searching for a toilet that worked.


----------



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

We have been using this ferry service for many years now...yes its not the best of Ferries nor does it have Cordon-bleu food BUT we get over to the 'other side' without to much hassle AND we have only ever seen one illegal (earlier on this year) but I suppose it won't be long before loads more realise there's an alternative to Calais.......border controls are not an issue for us but's that's another Topic!!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Funny you should say that, I travelled to Tesco today, ferried home some very clean veg.And without tunnel vision managed to enter other shops as well.

But, really do not want to spend time on a ferry, as said already it is not a cruise. An hour ok, but 4/6/8 even overnight, no thanks.

cabby


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I think that if a person wants to avoid Dover/ Calais /Dunkerque, there is no other route, unless a person has bottomless pockets and used BF
In my trucking days, I have used all, including the Spanish routes and for a day crossing Newhaven/Dieppe is OK.
Shorter than some other routes!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

cabby said:


> Funny you should say that, I travelled to Tesco today, ferried home some very clean veg.And without tunnel vision managed to enter other shops as well.
> 
> But, really do not want to spend time on a ferry, as said already it is not a cruise. An hour ok, but 4/6/8 even overnight, no thanks.
> 
> cabby


Good, at least it isn't a _dirty _ferry any more.:wink2:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

cabby said:


> Quite agree with you Grath.
> Just do not like some plonker telling me that I could not comment when I am more than qualified.00
> 
> cabby


Plonker?

I hope you aren't referring to me?

The bit I took exception to was "DIRTY".

And if you think anything "qualifies" you to accuse a ferry of being "dirty" without having travelled that route recently, "plonker" doesn't even come close to describing you, four letters is more than enough.


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

Calm down people. It's only opinions.


----------



## harrison (Apr 20, 2010)

We have big heavy riders on the back which dig into the ground and protect the RV


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

They'll be challenged if they need to try digging into the deck plating of the ferry I think.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

What are heavy riders on the back of an RV. never heard of that.

stanner, I retract the Plonker comment,as until I meet you I cannot call you that.:grin2::grin2: However I shall call into the Newhaven Port when next I pass by and make an inspection.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

cabby said:


> However I shall call into the Newhaven Port when next I pass by and make an inspection.:wink2::wink2:
> 
> cabby


I think you need to buy a ticket to get on the ferry to do an inspection.:wink2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

There is a whip round to see if we can afford it.Maybe dress up as a Pirate and clamber on top of a lorry.:wink2:

cabby


----------

